
Ask HN: How do you sync your user/dev environments? - ask-hn
What do you do to sync environments across multiple systems? Not just development, but also general user space.<p>I&#x27;ve considered putting my user directory in Dropbox, a git repo, or a Docker container.<p>Any other suggestions?
Any that offer live-reload upon change?
======
b0n40
Hi, maybe rclone +
[https://github.com/rhummelmose/rclonesyncservice](https://github.com/rhummelmose/rclonesyncservice)

